# Thought of bass tracker boats?



## Keith g (Apr 11, 2016)

i am going to buy my first boat and I am considering a basstracker bass boat. Has anyone here owned or know anyone who has owned one? How is the quality and what are the pros and cons of the boat? Any advice for a newbie would be great. Thank you!


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Had an 02 bass tracker 185. I never had any problems with the boat it was great for all the inland lakes. Being aluminum it is much lighter and the ride is not quite as nice as fiberglass. It trailers easy and never even knew it was behind the truck. If you plan on fishing erie it would have to be extremely flat days. It topped out right around 40 to 45 with only a 75 horse mercury. All in all no complaints all depends on what you want to do with it. Only got rid of it to get a deep v.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought my first boat in 87, it was a Bass Tracker 16'. I loved it. I learned how to fish out of a boat with it. I only had that one for a couple of years and bought a TX17. Another good boat. A little bigger and a little more power. They both served me well. The only problem I had with either one was a bad oil sending unit on the TX17. I made my first trips to the Ohio and Erie with that boat. It caught it's weight in fish and experience. 
I too sold it to move to a deep V. I have since sold both my children and live in a piano box but own a nice Lund. It may not be any safer on Erie when the wind blows but it makes me think it is....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

seems over the years tracker does not hold its value as well as others ,look at crestliners ,, lunds,, smokercraft ,, and a few others , if your financing the local dealers know to set you up with a lender.put some foot work into this before you sign.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Still fihing out of a 96 17ft tournament V no complaints at all still dry as the first day it hit the water and the deep V takes waves real well. i love it


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I've owned both... My bass boats did what was expected of them. My deep V does what is expected of it. If I had it to do over again I would do exactly the same. Given the choice I would go with the most reputable boat I could afford if you're fishing Erie as she is nothing to be trifled with. If fishing inland, generally speaking, you won't normally have the extreme conditions you run into on the big lake. That being said, it seems as though Tracker has managed to stay in business over the years and a lot of folks fish out of them.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I've said it before, I'll say it again.... if all you can afford is a Tracker, then get a Tracker. Also, since this is your first boat... buy inexpensive. With this boat, you will get an idea what you want.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have been fishing out of an 01 tracker PT 165 for a few years trouble free years minus batteries and misc that are basically throw away items. With that said i did add a deck extension since he front deck was small. Also added a bigger trolling motor and upgraded it to a 24v system. The boat does not leak and handles water rougher than what that model was probably designed to handle. Not a dry ride in rough water either but as a whole a very good sound quality boat. 

My buddy has been fishing out of a tx 17 since he bought it new in 1993. With no complaints of issues with the boat itsself. 

Biggest thing to look out for with trackers is the trailers. Seems theirs more bad ones than good ones out their. If the seller is willing to take you for a lake test and possibly have a reputable mechanic inspect it. If you like the boat and its been taken care of it should give you many trouble free years of service


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

Had one for a few years and it's old, I love it!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a tx17, towed many miles and never had problems with the trailer. My buddy had a t18 and his trailer was a nonstop problem. My 17 was a riveted boat, had to seal several loose rivets but no biggy.
Sold the 17 and bought a TV18 with a 115 Optimax (tracker). Much bigger boat, V hull. A great boat.
As far as resale, life slowed down my fishing trips and one day a guy knocked on my door and offered me 700$ less than I'd paid for the boat five years previously, sold. So I don't think resale is that bad
That said I still lust for a Lund.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I will add to the resale question. I sold my first boat for exactly what I paid for it. The second one a couple hundred less.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Keith g said:


> i am going to buy my first boat and I am considering a basstracker bass boat. Has anyone here owned or know anyone who has owned one? How is the quality and what are the pros and cons of the boat? Any advice for a newbie would be great. Thank you!


I have a 09 Tracker Pro V 16 and really like it... Perfect size for my fishing needs.... I do my walleye fishing at Berlin in it and can also take the boat to Nimi for my panfishing...... My cousin has the identical boat and even fishes Erie in it... And I haven't had any problems with quality issues... I owned a Crestlinner Fish Hawk before this and notice no difference in Quality between the two... You see alot of Trackers on the water.... I think they are great boats for the price....... Hope this helps in your question.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Targa 18 wt with 2 motors. love it. 2001. Bone dry. Can't mis


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

i have owned my tracker deep v pro 17 for 15 yrs,I still troll erie with it just have to watch the days.Boat has never leaked,I have fished the mississippi,ohio,rivers.it has served me well for what i paid for it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a 94 pro deep-v that I bought new. I'm retired now and fish 3-5 times a week. It does have a little leak somewhere but it's no big deal. I really have no complaints and I've taken that boat from Erie to Alabama. My wife suggested I may want to get a new boat for my retirement but I can't imagine anything serving my needs more than this boat has so I'm keeping it. My friend liked it so much he went out and bought one like it.
It was 22 years old in Feb and all the wood is good.
As far as resale goes you will pay a lot more for some of the other boats so I'm not sure the trade off is as good as some suggest. If I were to buy new another boat it would probably be another Tracker.


----------

